# 1995 Mercury 25 hp starter solenoid failed, again. Why?



## fakirone (Aug 12, 2014)

So I recently replaced my starter solenoid on my motor and it worked great for about 10 starts, now no electric start again. I noticed that there were several old solenoids in the bag-o-parts the PO gave me so there must be an issues.

Anyone have any ideas, cause I have none.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Aug 12, 2014)

Starter drawing to many amps would be my first guess.


----------



## fakirone (Aug 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363117#p363117 said:


> PatinIdaho » 12 Aug 2014, 20:07[/url]"]Starter drawing to many amps would be my first guess.


How could that happen? Wrong starter? Please bear with me, I'm pretty handy, but electrical diagnosis is definitely not my strong suit.


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

How is the solenoid failing? Is it clicking, buzzing, nothing at all?

Trace the trigger back to the switch, check condition of the insulation, etc...

I would say you could have gotten another bad one but, with a bag full from the PO, you may have another problem.


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

waterman said:


> How is the solenoid failing? Is it clicking, buzzing, nothing at all?
> 
> Trace the trigger back to the switch, check condition of the insulation, etc...
> 
> I would say you could have gotten another bad one but, with a bag full from the PO, you may have another problem.


I'd check the amp draw during starting after you replace it. It'll be hard to find a spec on that though.


----------



## fakirone (Aug 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363137#p363137 said:


> waterman » 12 Aug 2014, 21:48[/url]"]How is the solenoid failing? Is it clicking, buzzing, nothing at all?
> 
> Trace the trigger back to the switch, check condition of the insulation, etc...
> 
> I would say you could have gotten another bad one but, with a bag full from the PO, you may have another problem.


No clicks, no nothing. I am assuming that it's the solenoid. Last time it would click, but not crank. Then after a while, nothing. Changed the solenoid, bam! Back in business. Two days later, nothing.


----------



## waterman (Aug 12, 2014)

Check all your cables for corrosion. Also check the grounding of the solenoid itself. I'd bet it's something simple. Maybe.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Aug 12, 2014)

Well my thinking is this. If your starter is dragging or sticky it will draw a lot more amps then the solenoid is designed to 
And could cause it to burn out fast. Then again this is just one possibility but where I would start my trouble shooting.

Just had another idea. Try unhooking the bad one totally and then reconnect and try it. Maybe some kinda weird backfeed or something. Long shot but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2014)

Solenoid is pretty much capable of several hundred amps once the contacts have closed. 
Sounds more like the primary side of the solenoid that is giving up. 
Would check each lead with a test light and an ohmmeter if necessary. Ground first. 
Also check some of those "failed" solenoids on the bench to see whats going on. That will tell you a lot right there. 
Those leads in the boat side of the harness will have to be checked from the open connector to the key switch when checking with an ohmmeter. 
Engine side will be easier. If you are not familiar with the electrical side of things then you may want to enlist someone that is.


----------



## fakirone (Aug 13, 2014)

You guys are speaking greek to me LOL. I will get my meter and try to see if I can figure out what you guys are staying when I am standing in front of the motor.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Aug 13, 2014)

Please let us know the outcome!


----------



## JMichael (Aug 13, 2014)

First thing I would do is verify whether it's the solenoid or something else that's failing this time before I started "guessing" what might have caused a solenoid to fail again. After all, you don't even know for sure if the solenoid has failed this time.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a really bad taste in my mouth for mercury.........


this is one of the reasons


----------



## JMichael (Aug 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363445#p363445 said:


> Barefoot_Johnny » 15 Aug 2014, 19:51[/url]"]I have a really bad taste in my mouth for mercury.........
> 
> 
> this is one of the reasons


I see hundreds if not thousands of threads here about broken Johnson's, does that not leave a bad taste in your mouth also??? :roll:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2014)

The first thing you have to do is decide whether or not you are capable of doing the tests or getting a qualified person to. Not a parts changer guy.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363539#p363539 said:


> JMichael » 17 Aug 2014, 07:08[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363445#p363445 said:
> ...



What are you saying? Every one knows that OMC made a much better motor.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363620#p363620 said:


> SumDumGuy » Yesterday, 21:02[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363539#p363539 said:
> ...


Translation: All motors break/wear out/need maintenance/etc, and anyone can get a lemon of any brand. I bought a lemon of a Toyota truck but that didn't make me think less of the brand or not want to own another one. I've owned several Mercury motors and never had any problems other than normal maint issues. So opinions vary and your "every one" would an inaccurate statement.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 18, 2014)

Let me fix that staement for ya....

Everyone (except for Barefoot_Johnny) that owns a Johnson or Evinrude (we can even throw in Gale if we have to) knows that OMC made a better motor 

There, fixteded.







Of course you know I'm yankin' ur chain. :lol:


----------



## JMichael (Aug 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363685#p363685 said:


> SumDumGuy » Today, 12:32[/url]"]
> Of course you know I'm yankin' ur chain. :lol:


Yea, it's all good. If we can't have a lil fun now and then, whats the point.  =D>


----------



## Johnny (Aug 20, 2014)

J.Michael - I see hundreds if not thousands of threads here about broken Johnson's, does that not leave a bad taste in your mouth also???

*YES !!!!* Right now I am ready to set fire to my STUPID Johnson 25.
I have just given up on boating for the summer and will go Surf Fishing for awhile.

I have owned a few mercurys in the past and they just deteriorated too fast to suit me.
and now, Johnson is following suit.
Maybe a new 40hp Honda 4 stroke is in my future.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363955#p363955 said:


> Barefoot_Johnny » Today, 15:11[/url]"]J.Michael - I see hundreds if not thousands of threads here about broken Johnson's, does that not leave a bad taste in your mouth also???


Not at all. I've never owned a Johnson or an Evinrude, but even with all the threads about problems of one sort or another, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one if I needed a motor and found one at a good price. All motors are going to break sooner or later. But based on what I see happening to others, I've had very good luck with every motor I've ever owned.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well I own multiple of each & have had good luck with all.I have 6 Mercs & 4 Evinrude-Johnsons & all run like a watch.
I collect outboards.


----------

